# Is This Common? (GrubHub)



## WildflowerRunner (Mar 4, 2018)

This keeps happening. It happened yesterday and today, and I'm trying to get my level back up because it happened, in a way, last week and cost me my level. 

I'm getting these requests that literally flash on then off. I don't have enough time to click accept or view or anything, they come and go that fast. I get marked as having missed it and it counts against my acceptance. Two minutes later, the request comes up again and I can accept it. 

It happened twice today, and both times I ask if they had more than one order come in. Both places said no, this was the only GrubHub order. What gives?! This is effecting my levels and my chance at actually landing blocks and making some money.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Hasn't happened to me. Perhaps once or twice I've missed an order that was sent to me while I was waiting at a door to complete a delivery (phone sent alert sound to car/bluetooth and I didn't feel the vibration), but I've not had any offers flash on briefly like you describe.


----------



## Goongpad77 (Dec 6, 2017)

WildflowerRunner said:


> This keeps happening. It happened yesterday and today, and I'm trying to get my level back up because it happened, in a way, last week and cost me my level.
> 
> I'm getting these requests that literally flash on then off. I don't have enough time to click accept or view or anything, they come and go that fast. I get marked as having missed it and it counts against my acceptance. Two minutes later, the request comes up again and I can accept it.
> 
> It happened twice today, and both times I ask if they had more than one order come in. Both places said no, this was the only GrubHub order. What gives?! This is effecting my levels and my chance at actually landing blocks and making some money.


Those are ghost orders as some people say...


----------



## jack badly (Apr 13, 2016)

haha I would have rejected every single orders right there. value too low.

work smart, not hard

no trash orders


----------



## WildflowerRunner (Mar 4, 2018)

jack badly said:


> haha I would have rejected every single orders right there. value too low.
> 
> work smart, not hard
> 
> no trash orders


That's an average order here, so if I rejected them all I wouldn't be working.


----------



## WiseGuy76 (Apr 15, 2018)

I've not had that happen to me BUT my wife did. She was about 5 hours into a 6 hour shift. It was a slow day. She was just trying to make the minimum $10/hr. Order popped up, she clicked view, and the order disappeared. Didn't even give her a chance to accept or deny. GrubHub marked it as missed and screwed her whole earnings for the day. No $10/hr minimum. She was NOT happy. Made a total of $8-something for 6 hours of work.

Also, do a google search for grub hub Ghost orders. You'll find some complaints about it and also there was a lawsuit against grubhub a few years back for ghost orders/lost wages.

I'm convinced GrubHub does this shady stuff to drivers if the area is slow and not making much money.

In your case, try to update the GH app(if there is any) and restart your phone. GH claims your phone, not their app, is what causes these ghost orders. 

For me, I make sure my Bluetooth and wifi are off and I'm in an area of at least 3 bars data service. I haven't had problems with ghost orders yet but I work weekends in a fairly busy area and usually make way more than the $10/hour minimum. I also don't take my eye off my phone while waiting for an order. 

Good Luck!


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Can't you call customer service about this?


----------



## WildflowerRunner (Mar 4, 2018)

Grubhubflub said:


> Can't you call customer service about this?


I did. They don't care.


----------



## Sodium101 (May 23, 2018)

Luckily I haven't had any ghost orders. What type of phones are you using? If its older, maybe worth it to buy a newer one? I had to contact GH support yesterday after forgetting to mark when I left the restaurant and then couldn't hit the delivered. After a while, the order said it was reassigned. Support tried to send the order back to me. I had the app opened but not online at the time. Order would not ping me. Finally I asked if I needed to be online, once I hit online, then it worked. 

When I first started doing foods with DD, the app would always crash and GPS app crashed all the time. It was a cheap $125 Android phone. I went and bought an iPhone and haven't had any problems with apps.


----------



## WildflowerRunner (Mar 4, 2018)

My phone is a Samsung Galaxy S8. I only got it a few months ago.


----------



## kenshi322 (Jul 28, 2018)

same on doordash , I got 2 orders with $5 bonus on each and u had to have a acceptance rate of 80%, i was sitting in parking lot for a while waiting for next order, I get 2 texts saying I missed opportunity and my acceptance rate went down to 50% for that shift and I lost $10 . Its obviously they're doing this on purpose to take your money. They just use the minimum wages / bonuses to lure people into being able to drive but will take them away if that area sucks and didn't make them enough $ for the day.


----------



## BriBarb88 (Mar 14, 2018)

kenshi322 said:


> same on doordash , I got 2 orders with $5 bonus on each and u had to have a acceptance rate of 80%, i was sitting in parking lot for a while waiting for next order, I get 2 texts saying I missed opportunity and my acceptance rate went down to 50% for that shift and I lost $10 . Its obviously they're doing this on purpose to take your money. They just use the minimum wages / bonuses to lure people into being able to drive but will take them away if that area sucks and didn't make them enough $ for the day.


I get those texts randomly when I'm not even logged in on DoorDash. I'm not sure why though.


----------



## SubTeacher (Jun 15, 2018)

kenshi322 said:


> same on doordash , I got 2 orders with $5 bonus on each and u had to have a acceptance rate of 80%, i was sitting in parking lot for a while waiting for next order, I get 2 texts saying I missed opportunity and my acceptance rate went down to 50% for that shift and I lost $10 . Its obviously they're doing this on purpose to take your money. They just use the minimum wages / bonuses to lure people into being able to drive but will take them away if that area sucks and didn't make them enough $ for the day.


Happened to me. I accepted an order in which I accepted. I was navigating to the restaurant and all of a sudden I get two texts saying that I missed order opportunities. None of these orders came up in the app. Therefore, I had no opportunity to accept. They are playing games with people.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

This just happened to me! And when it did this post flashed across my mind. Just laughed and thought "sumbitch they got me too!" Lol.


----------



## kenshi322 (Jul 28, 2018)

doordash does this too for bonus times, u do 2 , if you dont end dash and rejoin , they start sending you missed orders that you can't accept just to take away your bonuses. cant believe they can be this cheap when they already came down to $1 + tip


----------

